# I'm seriously addicted to ebay



## Chelsea (Oct 10, 2005)

latest purchase..


----------



## user2 (Oct 10, 2005)

That's such a cute bag!

For how much did you get it?

Ebay really ruins my life! I bought so much MAC and stuff that I never thought I wanted to get....I hate and love it!


----------



## Chelsea (Oct 10, 2005)

$200. it retails $378


----------



## user2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Great price...have fun with it!


----------



## KJam (Oct 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_
Ebay really ruins my life! I bought so much MAC and stuff that I never thought I wanted to get....I hate and love it!_

 
You are totally describing my life!


Cute purse!


----------



## persey (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm thankful to say that right now my eBay jones is in remission, because it's scary what I've bought.  Lately it's been pricey lingerie; brands such as Aubade and Lise Charmel are so cheap relative to retail.  But it has added up to a baby fortune, just the same.


----------



## Peaches (Oct 15, 2005)

My latest ebay haul:

+ Blacktrack Fluidliner
+ Refined Golden Bronzing Powder
+ Tony Bianco Mint Green & Gold Stilettos
+ Stila Lipglass in Banana
+ Louis Vuitton Speedy 35
+ 2x Revlon Skinlights Diffusing Tint in Nude
+ Estee Lauder Idealist Skin Refinisher
+ Creme De La Mer Moisturiser
+ Gucci Rush 2
+ Black Volcom Hoodie
+ Louis Vuitton Gold Monogram Theda [Totally got ripped off as it was a fake! Should I be surprised? Ebay are taking forever paying me back!]

and a Dual Guage Beer Gas Regulator for my man =]


----------

